# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Anemonas >  Stichodactyla gigantea

## Pedro Manuel Tavares



----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Pedro,

Há quanto tempo tens essa Stichodactyla??

Sei que elas podem variar muito em termos de forma e cor mas diria que essa sofreu bleaching. Por outro lado o palhaço está lá e se me recordo já a tens há muito tempo certo? Interessante

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Nuno
Tenho-a há um mês e o meu casal de palhaços adopto-a logo mas nunca largando o colt com que faziam simbiose,talvez por estarem muito perto um do outro.

----------

